# Censorship and designs



## grantaloha (Jun 17, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has ever had an issue when ordering transfers if their designs were not accepted because of censorship or restrictions.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Nope. Have you?


----------

